# Filling the 335d with gas.....



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok. I pick up my d this weekend courtesty of the fest's Adrian Avila. I have been lurking to find out what needs to be known and one lingering question still remains. Does the diesel gas tend to overrun when you fill it up? If so, how do you prevent this from happening? I remember reading a while back that people had problems with the diesel fuel coming out and getting on the car or the person when the car was being refuled. I would like to make sure I avoid this from happening as the smell of diesel is awful and very hard to eliminate. 

TIA


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

This happened to me for every fillup and for months after I got my car. It was quite aggravating and happening because the pumps were pumping so painfully slow that the shutoff valve would not kick in and the fuel was not pumping fast enough to get any gurgling sounds. I since quit going to that branded station and only had it happen maybe once since then and again because pump was painfully slow but this time I think it was a filter issue on that pump where as the others only were slow on my 335d but not the other vehicles I have.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> This happened to me for every fillup and for months after I got my car. It was quite aggravating and happening because the pumps were pumping so painfully slow that the shutoff valve would not kick in and the fuel was not pumping fast enough to get any gurgling sounds. I since quit going to that branded station and only had it happen maybe once since then and again because pump was painfully slow but this time I think it was a filter issue on that pump where as the others only were slow on my 335d but not the other vehicles I have.


So any suggestions to prevent it or am I basically just going to have to hope the pump I use works properly? Does slow fill up mean its going to run over?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think I am very much in the minority on this one happening to someone. So my only advice is if you go to fill your car up and the pump is REALLY slow then either pay close attention to your fuel level before filling up so you can stop the pump a little early or move onto a different station. By painfully slow I mean it took probably 10 minutes or some crazy extreme time to fill the car up. Happened at a number of Shell stations here in Houston since that was the only branded fuel I initially would put in the car.

I do pay attention to my mpg for each tank and how many miles the car says until empty. So it actually is quite easy for me to know roughly how much fuel the car needs when pumping. I though never worry about pumps after I stopped going to the Shell stations and had nothing but good experiences for a month or two.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Ok. I pick up my d this weekend courtesty of the fest's Adrian Avila. I have been lurking to find out what needs to be known and one lingering question still remains. Does the diesel gas tend to overrun when you fill it up? If so, how do you prevent this from happening? I remember reading a while back that people had problems with the diesel fuel coming out and getting on the car or the person when the car was being refuled. I would like to make sure I avoid this from happening as the smell of diesel is awful and very hard to eliminate.
> 
> TIA


I depends on the pump and temperature. I just filled today at a Sinclair and the nozzle was brand new. I left it on auto-shutoff and it did not overfill.

For me this happens maybe once a year but always in the cold and when using a very slow pump.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Even though you don't get a really full tank, I put the nozzle back after the first stoppage and try not to top off.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

All of my spills have happened because the stop never engaged. All other filling where the stop did engage, I try to add more and never been able to add much at all. I think so long as the stop works then a spill will not happen at least that is how my experience with this car has been.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

After 14,000 miles, the only overflow I've had is when I tried to top it off after it had already stopped. It was definitely already full. With no real incidents, I generally don't pay much attention while filling.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

No issues - just wait 5 seconds before you take the nozzle out.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

mecodoug said:


> No issues - just wait 5 seconds before you take the nozzle out.


I just pull it almost out and tap the nipple on the inlet a couple times. Seems just fine for getting any drops out that otherwise might fall on the vehicle.


----------



## septcert96 (Feb 11, 2011)

First off, I never top off.

I have had the diesel overflow a few times. I attributed this to an error on my part - after the pump stopped I just pulled it straight out. 

Now I make sure that I angle the pump straight up, put it in and pull it out a few times to make sure that every last bit is out of the pump and not going to spill onto my car!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Can any of you actually get any noticeable amount more fuel to pump out after the first time the handle stops? I always try to get more and it just immediately stops again. It is a bad habit of mine from my truck, I can pump 3-4 more gallons of diesel into that after the first time the pump stops itself.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Can any of you actually get any noticeable amount more fuel to pump out after the first time the handle stops? I always try to get more and it just immediately stops again. It is a bad habit of mine from my truck, I can pump 3-4 more gallons of diesel into that after the first time the pump stops itself.


I dont think 335d allows further fill-up without spill unless first shutoff was by error.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I dont think 335d allows further fill-up without spill unless first shutoff was by error.


Have you actually gotten spills by trying? I literally try with every single fillup on the car and never gotten a spill from trying or any actual amount of fuel. Probably one of my many disorders, I do the same thing on my Mercedes and it is the same way(no added fuel or spill) so both are wasted efforts on my part.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Have you actually gotten spills by trying? I literally try with every single fillup on the car and never gotten a spill from trying or any actual amount of fuel. Probably one of my many disorders, I do the same thing on my Mercedes and it is the same way(no added fuel or spill) so both are wasted efforts on my part.


Just like you I try after first cutoff. Next cut off is almost immediate(<2-3 secs). So ideally it doesnt need more. Sometimes I had few droplets coming out but never had a major one.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

http://www.ehow.com/how_1331_fill-gas-tank.html

What else is there to know? So yeah, it may pump a bit slower when very cold, but sheesh, maybe it is a good thing this model only comes with an automatic. 

Besides, if all those VW people can figure it out....

-Graham


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have not had any spills. After the cutoff, I usually give the pump one more squeeze, which yields a couple more seconds of pumping, and I stop there. I also pull the nozzle out slowly and let any remaining drips in the pump fall into the tank (hey, that stuff's expensive... I want every drop that I paid for!).

This technique has worked with several different brands of fuel.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

To the OP - you might want to change the subject of this thread to "Filling the 335d with diesel" - filling it with gas is a whole other (very unhappy) topic. 

I've never had the pump overflow but have had a few drops spill.

After that happened I decided to put a paper towel under the nozzle when I removed it; now it seems just as effective to tap the nozzle a few times to shake out any drips and I also turn it upside down as I remove it. I keep some paper towels in the trunk just in case the station doesn't have any.

I have noticed one very slow fillup, at a no-name sort of filling station; I got so impatient with it that I didn't fill the tank. I almost always go to the bigger brand name stations, which have been fine.

My last fillup was so quick it amazed me - I walked all the way around the car once and by then it was just about finished. It was a nearly empty tank too.

After the pump shuts off I pump a tiny bit more - usually it is just to round off the numbers on the total price.


----------



## Legal Alien (Jun 21, 2005)

Only had an overflow once in 10K miles...was with a painfully slow pump, which did not cutoff


----------



## edpm3 (Nov 9, 2010)

It all depends on each individual pump. Some diesel pump nozzles operate and function just like the gasoline nozzles you have used for years. They fit right, pump quickly, and the automatic shut off works as it should.

However, some diesel pump nozzles do not operate and function this way. They pump slowly (sometimes painfully), the auto shut off doesn't work, the handle seeps diesel onto your hand, and the spout dribbles. Unless you use the same pump at the same filling station every time, it will be like Forrest Gump's box of chocolates. You'll never know for sure what you're going to get. Never assume an unfamiliar pump will work as it should. Here are some of my rules for a clean refill:

1. Never start the pump and walk away. You might return to find diesel fuel all over your car and the ground.

2. Since the auto shut off might fail, listen to the sound of the fuel going in. You'll be able to hear when the fuel is nearing the top of the tank and coming up the filler neck. As soon as you hear it, or even think you do, stop pumping.

3. If the pump runs really slowly, assume the auto shut off will fail. Listen ever more closely and be prepared to stop pumping immediately when you hear "the noise."

4. If the filler neck starts to foam, stop pumping.

5. When you're done pumping, with the tip of the spout still over the filler neck, rotate the pump handle upside down and wait a couple seconds for residual fuel to run back into the spout, then pull it away and put it back in its cradle.

6. Keep a shop towel and bottle of hand sanitizer in the car. Use it to clean off your hands before you contaminate your seat belts or steering wheel. (Some would say use latex gloves, but it's personal preference. I find them to be a pain. Chances are at any given time, I should probably be washing my hands anyway. )


----------

